# Jeff's Rub & BBQ Sauce (review for anyone interested in purchasing)



## wildwes (May 28, 2011)

I gotta say I was skeptical about buying these.  I paid for the recipes, but when I went to download them from the digital download site it would not let me.  I emailed Jeff, told him about my problem, and within an hour he had emailed me back including the recipes in a .pdf attachment and also including the recipes in the actual email incase the .pdf didn't open.  The email was very thorough and I really appreciated reply from Jeff.  Like I said I was a little skeptical to buy these, but felt a little better after his email.

My next task was to make the rub and the sauce, which I did the following day.  I love BBQ Sauce.  BBQ Sauce is to me how Franks Red Hot Sauce is to other people:  I PUT THAT SHIT ON EVERYTHING.  :)    Anyway, after making his sauce I was very impressed.  I put it on ribs, rabbit, hamburgers and it was good on everything.  It was good the day I made it, however, since it has been sitting in my refrigerator it has only gotten better.  The flavor from the ingredients really comes out in the Q Sauce once it sits and 'marinates' for a couple days.  My family loves a BBQ Sauce from a local rib house, so the day I made the sauce (before I did) I stopped by and bought a quart.  I can say that was the biggest waste of time.  We never even opened the sauce.  Once we all tried Jeff's Q Sauce we were hooked.  We made a double batch the first time and I'm so glad we did (not that its hard to make or anything) because it has been disappearing left and right.  The quart of sauce I bought it still in the fridge virtually untouched & Jeff's is down to the last bit.  Looks like its time to make more!

Now, onto the Dry Rub.  I really was never to familiar with Dry Rubs.  I mean I know what they are, but I never used them before.  I made the Rub the same day as the sauce.  After making the Rub, I put it on the meat using a thin layer of yellow mustard first and shaking the rub on after.  The first day I put the Rub on a pork loin & ribs.  Both turned out so good.  Like you read before, I put BBQ Sauce on everything, however while these cooked the only thing on them was the Rub.  I wanted to see how the Rub tasted by itself without it being tainted by the BBQ Sauce.  After the loin and ribs finished we sampled and I'll be damned if he wasn't right in saying you don't need Sauce with the Rub.  The rub gave plenty of flavor to the meat and I was truely surprised.  I still had some Q Sauce to dip it in but I wanted to try the meat without it so I could write this review.

I did the Ribs and Loin on Saturday, but on Sunday I did Rabbit & Hamburgers.  Now the hamburgers I didn't put the rub on because I didn't think it would stick or be a good idea.  (Anyone  ever put a rub on hamburgers?)  I have never cooked rabbit before and the little info I did fine says to do it in an oven or something like that, but I said **** that. :)  I figured why not put Jeff's Rub on the Rabbit too and thats exactly what I did.  I did it the same way as the ribs.  A little yellow mustard, then put a coating of the Rub on both sides and put the Rabbit in the Smoker.  It took about 3 hours.  I was a little nervous because I had never eaten Rabbit.  I got it from a local farm and wanted to try something new.  After the 3 or so hours it took I took it off the smoker and brought it to the table. the hind leg (thigh?) pulled right off the rabbit and everything was so tender.  The Rabbit with Jeff's Rub on it was out of this world.  Not only was the actual Rabbit meat good, the Rub added so much flavor.  I would definitely do this again!

The Rabbit was pretty lean and from what I have read on this website, lean meats tend to dry out more on a smoker.  I'm not sure if it was the Rub or the Mustard or a combination of both, but the Rabbit was so moist and tender after being on the smoker.  I thought it would have dried out for sure.  Maybe that Rub is magic, after all.

So anyway, guys and gals, I hope that helped.  Like I said before, I was skeptical at first, but now am very glad I did it.  Also, you can tweak the Rub recipe and the BBQ Sauce recipe to your liking.  I wanted to make my own sauce and rub and this gives you a kinda or starting point or general idea of how to make your own as well.

All in all, well worth the money.  My hat goes off to Jeff,  thanks for sharing your wonderful recipes with us.  Also, the money from the recipes goes towards keeping this website running.  Look at it as a donation to a website you frequent often, and in return for your generosity you get 2 recipes.  Just something to think about.

Happy Smoking on this Memorial Day Weekend!!


----------



## flash (May 28, 2011)

Glad you liked them. I think most on here have. We've tweaked them alittle more to our taste, but it wasn't much. Jeff did an outstanding job on them.


----------



## bluebombersfan (May 28, 2011)

I agree that they are both awesome!!  I always do the rub for pulled pork then heat up a small dish of sauce for quests to spoon on to their sammies........


----------

